# New photo



## FranckD (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi ,

_Brancsikia aeroplana_












_Tarachomantis aloatrana_






Franck


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 27, 2007)

:shock: wow! that first mantis is beautiful! What is a common name for it? Never seen a shield that big before!!! Impressive mate! :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 27, 2007)

Beautiful sheild


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 27, 2007)

Top ones incredible!

How are they doing in culture?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2007)

What did you do to make the sheild that big!?


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2007)

> What did you do to make the sheild that big!?


Pretty sure that's how they are naturally. Doubt he did anything to make it like that.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 27, 2007)

That is one big beautiful picture and mantis!


----------



## spawn (Aug 27, 2007)

And you HAVE this species?!


----------



## Djoul (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes I think he has.

I have never seen the first one, very impressive Franck.

Bel élevage


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Aug 28, 2007)

Stunning!

Good job! Franck.

Luke


----------



## FranckD (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi ,

This female ( B. aeroplana ) is of breeding but unfortunately it will thus not be fertilized not reproduction at home.

It will be naturalized.

T.sp ( aloatrana ) : reproduction guaranted  

Franck


----------

